# What the worst that could happen?



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sign me up now for mad scientist experiment!
Anti-ageing compound set for human trials after turning clock back for mice


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

"What's the worst that can happen?" with my luck, it's going to happen to me.


----------

